

Ask HN: Convince me that you have what it takes to be successful in a startup. - hugacow


======
manuscreationis
Don't wildly veer the car around the road in a vain attempt to hit every
single sale.

You drive your developers mad, and you stomp all over any hope of putting
together a clean, concise vision for your product.

